# What kind of 3D works for you? Passive or active?



## tomntom (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm kinda curious because there seems to be a lot of debate going on about this.


----------



## udit.t (Sep 13, 2012)

These two terms Active and passive are used for 3D TV and 3D glasses. 3D passive glass is compatible with passive TV and active glass with active TV. Both kind of TVs and glasses are available in the market. Passive is considered more comfortable and inexpensive .


----------



## ojas.halda (Sep 14, 2012)

You can use either active or passive glasses for 3D viewing. Toshiba, Vizio and LG are using passive technology while Sony, Samsung and Panasonic are using active tech.


----------



## LGWRGreg (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi tomntom, LG WRman Greg here! 

Thank you for the question. Our LG World Record TVs, Cinema 3D TVs, utilize passive 3D technology, and it gives you an immersive 3D experience due to its ultra thin bezel. I would say passive 3D not only because it's being used by the company I represent, but also because it's what theaters use. Personally, I like passive 3D more simply because watch 3D movies while lying down! You can't see anything through active 3D glasses if your head is sideways. 

If you have any more questions feel free to ask or check out the official site for more info at 3D TVs: Discover 3D Televisions | LG India. 

LG WRman Greg out!


----------



## sumit_anand (Oct 19, 2012)

I think there is only one kind of 3D - although the way it is rendered in a TV may differ - either active 3D TV or passive 3D TV - and now even glass free 3D TV. As for glass free 3D TV,  it is more of a concept - and the current TV that features it is very expensive - 12 lakhs or thereabouts. Passive 3D TV and active 3D TV are the more prevalent options. Of these two - I will unhesitatingly opt for passive 3D TVs.


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Oct 30, 2012)

Passive 3D Tech has the advantage of passive 3D glasses which are flicker free. However, I have some reservations regarding passive 3D TV - owing to halving of vertical resolution to 540p in each eye.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Oct 31, 2012)

Lalit Kishore said:


> Passive 3D Tech has the advantage of passive 3D glasses which are flicker free. However, I have some reservations regarding passive 3D TV - owing to halving of vertical resolution to 540p in each eye.



Just wait until the prices of the LG World Record 4K TVs come down.  Then that would be end of the 540p argument!  Before that happens, personally, sitting a reasonable distance from the TV, I don't really notice a decrease in the picture quality when watching passive 3D.  I do notice the interlaced lines when I am up close to the TV, however.  The experience is different for everyone, so I recommend everyone to check it out for him or herself before making a judgment call on that.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Abhinav Tripathi (Dec 18, 2012)

Both have their advantage; while passive technology based 3D is easier on the eyes the active 3D has a better picture quality. On the flip side active technology TV asre battery based and needs battery replacment. Though they are not as bulky as they used to be in the past.

Though I personally am no big fan of 3D; when we compare the two the active scores as per picture quality. And within this Sony and Samsung are clear winners.


----------



## praveensahu (Dec 20, 2012)

Active and Passive Glasses mostly use for better picture quality on 3D TV. passive technology is the latest technology it has some extra feature. Passive Glasses coming with some TV brand like LG, Vizio. These passive glasses is not more expensive you can easily purchase from market.


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Dec 27, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Just wait until the prices of the LG World Record 4K TVs come down.  Then that would be end of the 540p argument!  Before that happens, personally, sitting a reasonable distance from the TV, I don't really notice a decrease in the picture quality when watching passive 3D.  I do notice the interlaced lines when I am up close to the TV, however.  The experience is different for everyone, so I recommend everyone to check it out for him or herself before making a judgment call on that.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



Be reasonable Sherlock. It's not just the prices of these 4K TV's but also the screen sizes that need to come down for the passive 3D drawacks agenda to come to an end


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 27, 2012)

Abhinav Tripathi said:


> Both have their advantage; while passive technology based 3D is easier on the eyes the active 3D has a better picture quality. On the flip side active technology TV asre battery based and needs battery replacment. Though they are not as bulky as they used to be in the past.
> 
> Though I personally am no big fan of 3D; when we compare the two the active scores as per picture quality. And within this Sony and Samsung are clear winners.


thankss


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 3, 2013)

Lalit Kishore said:


> Be reasonable Sherlock. It's not just the prices of these 4K TV's but also the screen sizes that need to come down for the passive 3D drawacks agenda to come to an end



I fully agree with you in that as of now the prices for 4K TVs are way too expensive.  However, I would say that most of the cost is attributed to the large panel, as you have mentioned.  The cost of a TV increases exponentially as the panel size increases, and 84 inches is absolutely gigantic.  In addition, a handful 84LM9600 TVs have been sold so far, and many of them have been sold for only about 16 to 17 thousand USD (the original listed price was 20K USD).  So if you combine those savings with the savings associated with having a small panel (50 and 55 inch variations will be released this year), 4K TVs (at least LG ones) will be much more affordable even by this year!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 10, 2013)

i am thinking to buy  passive 3D monitor


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Mar 22, 2013)

Both are great in their places. I personally like dual play gaming feature of passive 3D tv and theoretically that is not possible in active tvs.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Mar 27, 2013)

Jitendra Singh said:


> Both are great in their places. I personally like dual play gaming feature of passive 3D tv and theoretically that is not possible in active tvs.



I would like to correct you and said that it IS theoretically possible with active 3D and that it already exists for active 3D.  Of course, active 3D TVs do not call it Dual Play, since that is a term made by LG.  

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------

